
Do not use Euronet ATM’s when you travel - jxub
http://travellingclaus.com/not-use-euronet-atms-travel/
======
aurizon
Experienced travellers have suffered from these, and have learned how deeply
they are screwed and are warned off. New travellers = their easy meat. Usually
they have a 'share the cheat' with a local who install the ATMs in their shops
= makes them spread = shooting fish in a barrel kind of game. We have similar
ones in Canada that charge a fat fee, but consumer laws here make them state
their fee of $1 to $2 per transaction = decline unless in desperate need. The
difference is most do not offer assorted foreign currency (some at
international airports offer US$ and Euros).

